

South Africa introduces first e-police station - infomaniac
http://www.techcentral.co.za/sas-first-e-police-station-launched/54014/

======
palmer_eldritch
Ok, I was wondering what was meant by "e-police station", basically that's
their first police station with computers.

So basically, it means they'll be able to take statements on computers, making
them harder to "loose".

Also, the police cars will get tracked, making it harder for police officers
to go about their business.

On a brighter note, there are 111 taverns in the area, so they'll never long
for a free drink and it should be pretty easy for them to fill their quotas.

